# Hard drive forensics?



## Carol (Aug 17, 2011)

Any recos for a hard drive forensics program?  

Recently I've been issuing a lot of RMAs for several Linux endpoints with bad drives.  In some cases the drive appears corrupt, in other cases the file system/partitions appear corrupt.  Trying to get to the bottom of why this is happening.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 17, 2011)

Not something I'm current on I'm afraid.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 17, 2011)

Knoppix is used for this sometimes but I am not up on the use of it these days


----------

